# Intelligentsia Group Buy Chatter



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi guys,

I've just round to see my local deal and came back with just under half a kilo of Intelligentsia beans.

I went for the analogue and sugar glider beans.

So since we are on day 8 post roast, I decided to dive right in!

Went for the Black Cat Analogue first, not dialled in perfectly yet but going back three notches on my Royal from my last Has Bean I'm getting 18.5g in > 28g out in 36 seconds @ 94c.

Out of the bag the bean had the aroma of some of the DSOL beans that i tried and that I didn't really get on with but I was really surprised with what I tasted. So to me this is the best of both worlds, it has the smooth dark chocolate notes that I'd hoped to find previously but has so far eluded me and with no bitterness or bad after taste. Also, in addition, there is a really nice dark fruit acidity there as well, maybe morello cherries or prunes, this was a real surprise on the taste buds and like nothing I've personally tasted before. Finally, the cup had a real thick mouthfeel with a great crema.

I have to say that I was a bit sceptical about whether or not beans should cost this much but they are certainly a real taste bud pleaser, and makes a knckout cup of espresso for sure.

I really want to try the Sugar Glider but since I'm so close to having this dialed in I might have to wait









Anyone else tried theirs yet?

Spence


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Nothing going to happen here today, Saturday. Probably will arrive on Monday with the EK?.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

ronsil said:


> Nothing going to happen here today, Saturday. Probably will arrive on Monday with the EK?.


That will be like super-mega-bonus-Monday!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I've still got some imm to get through. Later today or tomorrow for me.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Nothing in the post yet for me either







(and no grinder anyway)


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Anyone not receiving it monday get in touch and I'll chase it up


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

How much were in pounds straight from the shop (excluding post etc)?


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Mine was delivered this morning at the shop, thanks again Johnny! Still got the last of the Moka Java to use up and then I'll open the bag maybe Mon/Tues


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

My sister demanded a cappuccino and shes bigger than me, so I didnt argue.

First and only attempt (guessing these might need a notch or twelve coarser on the grind than Wendelboe), decided to try 3

Analog 18.5g into 20g in 59 seconds (lol), split into 2 x 5oz cups and given the milky treatment.

Her boyfriend and her both gulped them down and loved them.

Will have another go after Ive done some b1tch work


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Lol. My first attempt was 4g out in 60 seconds. Didn't bother trying that one


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> How much were in pounds straight from the shop (excluding post etc)?


£13.20 if you bought in store £11.20 with the discount I was awarded.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

That's worked out just via xe.com just now not near my computer to see what the exchange rate worked it out at the time


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

One of said cappas.

Tried again 18.5 into 27g in 49 seconds .

Chocolate chocolate chocolate . In milk : milk chocolate .

Possibly the most chocolately espresso ever , there is a touch of roast which needs removing by grinder adjustment , recon 33-36 seconds would be money.

Oh and this was 93c

My god the Sage CAN create mega crema : )


----------



## adam0bmx0 (Feb 20, 2014)

Guess where I am? (Or was)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Nice pic ...

sugar glider has made if here , will try it tomorrow and then take some to try through the cafe kit too.

thanks johnny !


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Split pour , grind loosened up another notch , struggle to fit the dose in.

43 seconds to get 29g from 18.5g, 92c.

Too roasty and spicy straight , but the piccolo was decent.

Tomorrow will back off another notch and reduce dose to 18.2g


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

My order had also arrived today I am delighted to say.

Since I have a fair bit of beans on the go at the moment the black cat and the sugar glider went in the freezer for now but I kept the decaf out and tried that tonight. Although I didn't quite nail it first time and I will need to grind one notch tighter to the londinium decaf setting it was a wonderful indeed excellent espresso, easily one of the best if not the best decafs I have ever had.

Juicy, stone fruits with a malty finish, very smooth with low acidity and no sharp edges. Nice heavy lasting crema with a nice full mouthfeel. Used 16.5g in an 18g IMS basket. I did it weigh the coffee out as I usually know by eye but its a decent short double

Truly excellent


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Im finding the slower gloopier (dare I say Ristretto) type pours with the Analog are better . Anything faster than 36 seconds (with an 18-18.5g dose) comes in a touch fruitier but at the expense of roastiness , the chocolate on the higher TDS lower yield shots is a joy .

I miss my Royal for tweeking the grind, the caimano is all or nothing for grind changes. perhaps I will continue to tweek preinfusion to dial in.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Reducing preinfusion to 5 seconds got me a slower initial pour and better mouthfeel but the shot finished quicker overall. There's a lovely sweetness to the analog .

However it's in milk where this shines . 29.5g output into a 6oz cup










Really the best milk drink for a few months in both texture and chocolately sweetness


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Super tight 38 sec pour 19 in 28 out with the brazilian SO

Good quality dark bitter chocolate with dried fruit. A hint of acidity and a slight taste of the roast. But it is a lovely espresso and a relatively clean portafilter on knock out


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Finger in the air grind setting on the doge

Sugarglider 17g in 32g pit in 27

Need to tighten up

No specific flavours off the first one .

Overly roasty , will see what a longer tighter extraction brings later on .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thought this might be the appropriate cup for the sugarglider... Thanks Eric


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Tried sugarglider earlier, may favourite out of the two I picked up, it works so well as espresso. It's sweet caramel in the cup with some acidity to cut though. First shot was too tight (by about 30 seconds) but was still very drinkable, the second was still a little over on the time and I don't think the temp quite high enough but again still really tasty.

Very much looking forward to tomorrow's efforts with this one.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Really try it in milk just once Spence. Its knock out..


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Really try it in milk just once Spence. Its knock out..


Well I do need to practice my latte art... I might pick up some milk tomorrow then.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Black cat project Piatã Brazil SO espresso in my newly arrived black cat espresso cup Thanks Eric


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Xpenno said:


> Well I do need to practice my latte art... I might pick up some milk tomorrow then.


Come play on the Sage , for latte art the milk is amazing (if a little slow)


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Come play on the Sage , for latte art the milk is amazing (if a little slow)


I might do that, at least it takes away one of the elements and let me focus more on the pour.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

yeah , once you know the pour the rest is just practicing texturing with your machines brutal commercial power.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

First attempt on Glider today. Intuition told me to go finer on the grind, I tried 1 notch on the Anfim.

18.5g

31g

25 seconds.

Too quick an extraction, can tell the quality but didnt get the sweetness. One notch finer I think for tonight's cappuccinos


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> First attempt on Glider today. Intuition told me to go finer on the grind, I tried 1 notch on the Anfim.
> 
> 18.5g
> 
> ...


25 was took quick for me with this one. I find you can run it a bit longer if required, it's not easy to over do it.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm on to the Classic Black Cat tomorrow morning.

Loved it a few years back but they did make changes so we'll see.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Xpenno said:


> 25 was took quick for me with this one. I find you can run it a bit longer if required, it's not easy to over do it.


I think 25 seconds is too quick for most , if not all coffees (on the Sage anyway). The notches for grind tweeks are pretty brutal on the Anfim


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

I've had a few days with both Glider and Classic.

Glider is true to its name, some of the sweetest espresso I ever tasted.

Black cat classic is more complex, slightly darker, especially good with milk. The classic is also the coarsest I've ever gone with the SJ.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Glider in milk , single 5oz.

Yeah it works !


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Glider in milk , single 5oz.
> 
> Yeah it works !


Its good isn't it !


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Sublime to be fair. Think I preferred Analog as straight espresso in the end (never thought I would say that) & Glider in milk


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I prefer glider in milk , its caramel honeycomb to me .

What you getting ?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Similar , only tried one and was in a rush to go out, will have another play tomorrow


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Into the 'Black Cat Classic' this morning.

Great big mouth feel but oh boy is this sweet. All heavy cream & fudge, what you first taste is what it is. No developing flavours.

Maybe (probably) my espresso taste has changed but this is not as complex as I knew it.

Goes down well with the ladies but not for me.

I am finding much more to enjoy in Compass Coffee Blends & Rave Blends. I don't think the Black Cat is as nice as SM Liquid Amber.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> I prefer glider in milk , its caramel honeycomb to me .
> 
> What you getting ?


OK, so I have just added 4oz steamed milk to 15.5g single

Its pure finger-of-fudge meets jaggery noor


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Is that good?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I started the Glider today; 18g in/29g out and into 5oz cup for flat white. - yum yum yum yum yum!

Finger of fudge - Yes

Caramel - Yes

Honeycomb - Yes

This is by far my favourite this year. LOVE IT. I wish I'd bought more now.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> Is that good?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jaggery

tasty


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

ronsil said:


> Into the 'Black Cat Classic' this morning.
> 
> Great big mouth feel but oh boy is this sweet. All heavy cream & fudge, what you first taste is what it is. No developing flavours.
> 
> ...


Maybe the EK broke it!?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

You may well be right!

Best result is 18.3 grams in - 29 grams out at 93C for 28 seconds including 3 seconds pre-infusion, 2.6 on the EK.

Tried it with & without nutation. Good pour, will put up a photo later today, without nutation but with it I am getting some bad distribution. Starts off with 3 streams & flutters about a bit on a bottomless.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Nutation bad pour or non-nutation bad pour ?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Bad pour with nutation - perfect without.

Will look at it again later today AFTER the big test. Meaning 19 espressos, plus milk at one time due to be performed this morning.

The La Spax has been there before many times but always at the speed of the Versalab.

First time with the EK. Just filled the one shot pots!.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Maybe it is the EK. For me the Classic's sweetness is subdued (but still there) and there are hints of chocolate, beef stock and herbs. Plenty of complexity. It's the only version I've tasted. I did expected it to be quite a bit darker, though.

What's the purpose of the big test?


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Its not a big test. Its my Wife's book club who hold regular meetings here & have done so for many years. Keeps her happy & much more involved with my 'coffee play things'.

One of the reasons for finding something a little faster than the Versalab


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Sounds like the perfect excuse to make epsresso. My wife doesn't like coffee (or books).

I'm getting something a little faster too.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

On to the classic now. Immediate thought on opening was, it's too dark. I made it as a flat white but tasted the espresso and I doubt I'd ever drink it black. However it does taste fine in milk. Most coffees that are on the dark side for me always carry a taste that I find unpleasant even in milk so at least i shouldn't be binning this one


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

ronsil said:


> Bad pour with nutation - perfect without.
> 
> Will look at it again later today AFTER the big test. Meaning 19 espressos, plus milk at one time due to be performed this morning.
> 
> ...


I never got consistency with anything else other than a single , solid straight down tamp.


----------

